# [FreeNAS] Trying to install a Belkin F7D4101v1 (wireless USB key)



## Vrakfall (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a new user of FreeBSD and I'm actually trying to install a Belkin F7D4101v1 (BCM43231) on my new FreeNas. I have a good knowledge of Linux (I use Ubuntu for several years) and I'm kind of lost when looking after how to make things work in FreeBSD.

I read that it's possible to make this device work by using ndisgen on the .sys and .inf files of the Windows XP driver. As this command doesn't exist in FreeNAS, I managed to install FreeBSD on a Virtualbox to build the module for my FreeNAS. Sharing a folder with it took me a long time but I finally succeeded.

The problem occurs when I try to call the ndisgen command on my files: after a few questions from command to which I press enter, an error comes:


```
ndiscvt: line 1224: : syntax error.
CONVERSION FAILED
```
Can someone help me to make the ndisgen work or is there any other way to make this device work? I also didn't try the wi, if_wi and such other modules because I don't know how to use them.

Thanks in advance for the help and sorry for my bad English, it's not my mother language.

Vrakfall


----------

